# How do I get rid of this crap



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

So far I have gotten this in every tank I have owned and after a little while it clears up but in my 125 it just seems to be getting worse and worse. WTF is going on with this and how do I stop it from spreading like crazy?

Day 1 after intense cleaning










Day 5


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I believe brown algae is caused by lack of oxygen (high water temp), and lack of light. I have no idea tho how it got that bad it 5 days, that is really unusual.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks like algea. There are many reasons for this.. 1st too little filteration, 2nd tank might be close to direct sunlight, 3rd oxygen, 4th get a Pleco, snail or any other live algea eatters.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I have two 404's and a penguin 303 with dual biowheels for filtration. The tank is in a dark basement so it can't be sunlight. Between the 3 returns in the tank it has plenty of oxygen. Also the tank water is 84 degrees on one side and 80 on the other, so temp is just around normal. The lighting on the tank is a dual 4 foot long 40 watt bulb work light from Home Depot on 14 hours a day. Anyone else have any ideas on why this is so bad or what I could do. I think a pleco is my best bet but I am not sure if they eat brown algea.
Thanks for the replies as always. :smile:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

This must happening from incorrect lighting.
Can you post pics from you bulbs and the lighting system?How many hours you leave the lights on?
What size of tank?
Is this brown algae growing in all the gravel or in some particular spots?

Jim


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> The lighting on the tank is a dual 4 foot long 40 watt bulb work light from Home Depot on 14 hours a day.


 It could be the bulbs. I think aquarium florecents are different then the normal florecents.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Husky- It started in the back behind my driftwood so I couldn't really see it. Then it slowly creeps around to the front. In a few days it completely takes over the tank.

The following are the exact lights I bought. I copied and apsted the info they had written. Also, I have tried these lights with only 1 bulb in and both bulbs in. I have tried 10 hours of light, 12 hours of light and 14 hours of light in 1 week periods. I have also tried no lights at all which stopped the spreading of the aglea a bit but it never went away.










www.HomeDepot.Com

Commercial Electric
4 Ft. Shop Light
Model HBSL-15

Shop light fluorescent lighting will save up to $35.00 in energy* costs (*Based on 11c/kilowatt hr., 4hr/day over the life of the product as compared with a magnetic ballast). Energy-saving, uses 75% less energy than an incandescent. Longer lasting, lasts up to 20 times longer than an incandescent. Ideal for use in basements, work areas, laundry rooms, recreational areas, attics and more. Extra long 5 ft. power cord. Instant-on electronic ballast. Uses two 48 in. fluorescent tubes (not included).

Internet/Catalog # 162474
Store SKU# 140904


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

You can use live plants to stunt the algea growth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

Hello fellow Jersian!

It might not be algae at all. It might be colonies of cyanobacteria. In which case, lighting will not affect their growth.

EDIT: here is a link to info about "Red Slime Algae"
Red Slime Algae


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

upt1me said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > The lighting on the tank is a dual 4 foot long 40 watt bulb work light from Home Depot on 14 hours a day.
> ...


 There is a diffenerence between a shop light bulb and an aqurium bulb.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

You can buy 48 inch aquarium and plant bulbs for 5.99 at Canadian tire. I bought 2 and a light strip for them for under $30. If you are using shop light bubls these are a very cheap remedy. They are full spectrum bulbs and safe for all aqautic life.


----------



## mr fudd (Jan 3, 2004)

chage the bulbs to an fresh water aquarium bulb, reduce the time of light to 8 hours a day, use red slime removel to kill the one already there.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the help. I changed the bulbs in the tank and I can already notice a huge difference. I cleaned the tank extreamly good and so far nothing has grown back in 4 days.


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> Anyone have any other ideas?


 dude 
try and cut the light time back to 8-9 hour a day after a good clean up.
bk


----------

